# Century Motobike Restoration



## stingrayjoe (Dec 8, 2015)

Just completed this restoration started by another CABE member but was parted out before I bought it. Any idea narrowing down the approximate year would be useful... Thanks!


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 8, 2015)

very nice looking bike i like it a lot ,super nice job done on it !!! from bicyc;le larry


----------



## chitown (Dec 9, 2015)

stingrayjoe said:


> Any idea narrowing down the approximate year




Here's my 1931 Schwinn that is a pretty close match. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?32691-1931-Schwinn-built

What's the serial #? Cranks should be dated if original.


----------



## rocketman (Dec 9, 2015)

Great work, nice eye candy.....................


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2015)

if rear "C" ? hub is original, I'd guess about 1927-8, otherwise I'd guess by the badge it may be a bit earlier, maybe 1922-4


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 9, 2015)

When I bought it the following was included: repainted frame, fork, tank, fenders, carrier,  dropstand, headbadge and crankset. Had the wheels built, hubs are good original plating from the period but not original to bike.


----------



## theterrym (Dec 10, 2015)

Love those old school colors!! I would be very proud of this piece of art!!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I know the Schwinn records were lost in a fire. Can anyone tell me the year of this bike? The serial # 468892

Thank you for any help.


----------

